# Handling a port with multiple distfiles



## wombat (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm looking at creating a port for _Apache TomEE_. There are 2 ways of installing _TomEE_:


As a standalone application (basically includes a _Tomcat_ install + the _TomEE_ bits in the _lib_ directory
As a webapp (using an existing _Tomcat_ install and deployed as a _WAR_ file)

There are also 3 different editions:


Webprofile
JaxRS
Plus

All in all, there are 6 possible combinations. I was thinking about creating 2 ports: *tomee* and *tomee-webapp*. Within those ports, the user could pick which edition they want and then the correct distfile would be downloaded. Is that a reasonable scenario or would it be better to create 6 ports? I suspect most of the base _Makefile_ could be re-used, so it wouldn't be that much extra work, but I'm worried that having that many ports might be confusing or frowned upon.


----------

